# μοιάζει με (It looks like)



## grandcanyonaz

Do you usually use με with μοιάζει?

In English, we say it looks like a mouse so στα ελληνικά είναι <<μοιάζει με ποντίκι ή μοιάζει ένα ποντίκι>>

I look like a cat μοιάζω με γάτα.


----------



## dmtrs

μοιάζει με ποντίκι 
μοιάζω με γάτα 

The options are:
"He looks like *a*..." > "μοιάζει *με*..."

"He looks like *the*.../his father/Mary..." (anything _specific_) > "Μοιάζει *στο*.../*στον* πατέρα του/*στη *Μαίρη..." 
Also: "Μοιάζει *με το*.../*με τον* πατέρα του/*με τη *Μαίρη..." 
Also: "Μοιάζει *του *πατέρα του/*της *Μαίρης..." (for _people_).


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks dmtrs - I didn't know μοιάζω could also take σε.  I think παρόμοιος and ίδιος also take με: similar _to_ and the same_ as_ .  Or do they also have other possibilities? As I write this I realise that μοιάζω and παρόμοιος contain the same element /μοι/. And also όμοιος.


----------



## tropicalia

Helleno File said:


> Thanks dmtrs - I didn't know μοιάζω could also take σε.  I think παρόμοιος and ίδιος also take με: similar _to_ and the same_ as_ .  Or do they also have other possibilities? As I write this I realise that μοιάζω and παρόμοιος contain the same element /μοι/. And also όμοιος.



All of them have the same etymon or "root word", ancient ὅμοιος. Παρόμοιος is composed of παρά+όμοις and μοιάζω comes from ὁμοιάζω.


----------



## dmtrs

Helleno File said:


> As I write this I realise that μοιάζω and παρόμοιος contain the same element /μοι/. And also όμοιος.



Very good, Helleno File!
όμοιος > ομοιάζω > μοιάζω
παρά + όμοιος > παρόμοιος



Helleno File said:


> I think παρόμοιος and ίδιος also take με



_παρόμοιος _and_ ίδιος _are only followed by _με_ - if they are followed by an accompanying word, that is:
Αυτό είναι παρόμοιο/ίδιο με εκείνο. / Αυτά τα δύο είναι παρόμοια/ίδια.
(_Αυτοί οι δύο είναι παρόμοιοι/ίδιοι *στο *χαρακτήρα_ is a different case: _στο _indicates reference and accompanies _χαρακτήρα_.)

(cross-posting with tropicalia)


----------



## grandcanyonaz

dmtrs said:


> μοιάζει με ποντίκι
> μοιάζω με γάτα
> 
> The options are:
> "He looks like *a*..." > "μοιάζει *με*..."
> 
> "He looks like *the*.../his father/Mary..." (anything _specific_) > "Μοιάζει *στο*.../*στον* πατέρα του/*στη *Μαίρη..."
> Also: "Μοιάζει *με το*.../*με τον* πατέρα του/*με τη *Μαίρη..."
> Also: "Μοιάζει *του *πατέρα του/*της *Μαίρης..." (for _people_).



Thank you. Very helpful!


----------



## dmtrs




----------



## Αγγελος

μοιάζει σαν... is also used, I think, though probably less often.


----------



## Andrious

When talking about people, we can use this form as well:
Ο Νίκος είναι ίδιος ο πατέρας του. = Nick is just like his father.


----------

